# Series 1 Philips needs new HD



## goddog (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been using my S1 Phillips for years and recently I needed to replace the 120 gig Maxtor with another 120 gig Maxtor ( I bought several, cheap one year ago) just for this purpose.
Anyway I did a copy off the old Quantum Fireball 13 gig. I have forgotten how to make the 13 gig image (tivo.bak) recognize the entire 122 gig Maxtor.
I knew how back in 2004 but when your out of practice.... well you guys know.
Can anyone tell me what Linux command or program I can use to update my tivo.bak to see all 122 gig?
Oh the Maxtor I'm replacing took a hike on me, so it's useless, unless you want a paper weight


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

The most up-to-date info is on www.mfslive.org. Haven't tried it with my S1, but it worked well with my S2 and S3.


----------



## nethead12 (Jul 17, 2001)

For sure use the WinMFS tool, if the org 120 is still in working order.

I used it to copy a S1 DTivo 300gb to a new 500gb in 3~hours. With all the recordings intact.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I think this is what you are looking for:
mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hdc


----------

